# donor sperm banks in the Netherlands or Belgium?



## Serena16 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I am new to this forum and wanted to shortly introduce myself.
I am 39 years old, single who is looking for a donor for Artificial insemination. 
Just at a research stage at the moment, but seems that finding a donor/hospital here in the Netherlands is difficult and there are long waiting lists...
Would be grateful for any advices, shared experience, names of donor sperm banks in the Netherlands, Belgium, Germany.... 
Thank you!!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi and welcome   

Can't help with NL, Belgium, Germany I'm afraid although it may be worth you posting on the boards for these countries to see if there is anyone there who can help out

Denmark is an option used by some of us UK based singlies. The European Sperm Bank (ESB) in Copenhagen is very efficient and will ship sperm to clinics in Europe. There are also clinics there where you can get AI done - at least one or two of the women here have done this - hopefully they will be along soon to share experiences. I seem to recall Storkk is one clinic?

Best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------

